# CEM Products Month-long Sale!



## CEM Store (Feb 6, 2012)

CEM will be 15% off from now through the end of the month. Now is the time to stock up on your needed research materials, ALL 100% USA MADE. CEM Products is the longest standing research chemical company in the industry. We are proud to hold this title. We offer the highest quality research material and peptides available, with the fastest and most reliable shipping methods. In addition to our 15% store-wide sale, each day a specific product will be marked down another 10% off. The most popular research chemicals and peptides will be marked down throughout the month so that you can stock up and BE PREPARED for any seen or unforeseen necessity in your research. 

Do not leave your research needs up to an unreputable source. CEM Products is THE source for all of your research and chemical related needs and services. Follow CEM on twitter to get the latest news & information. It is also the QUICKEST way to know which product will be marked with additional savings this month. Thanks for all the support and love,

Warm regards,

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 7, 2012)

bump....


----------

